# computer upgrade!!!



## dreams (Jun 1, 2009)

hi all,

i have a computer which is 5+ yrs old with the following configuration,
1. Intel D845GVAD2 with no AGP slot
2. P4 2.4 Ghz
2. Creative SB5.1
3. Samsung 80GB HDD
4. Sony DVD-W
5. Sony CD-ROM
6. 1GB+256MB DDR RAM
7. Vista HB

I have recently upgraded my RAM. Recently installed Vista HB. Now the real problem starts,
I am not able to install the display drivers, even though I install, when I luk into my device manager, the display adapter has a exclamation mark and says the drivers will be removed after restart. So, everytime I restart my computer, the driver gets automatically installed. Due to this, I have lost Hibernate option.
My creative SB5.1 doesnt have a vista supported driver or CMSS. Due to this, my center speaker doesnt produce any sound and my SW is very feable. Prev in XP, i was able to use CMSS and increase the sound of SW and Center. but now no use of my SB5.1 or Altec 5.1.

I need to upgrade my computer, what all parts hould I change?

Please suggest.

Note: I use my computer to lay some games, watching movies mainly HDRip and BRRip, sometimes DVDRip too.

T i A


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

what is your budget?

You may need to change mobo/cpu/ram.


----------



## dreams (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ budget depends..

why shuld I change my RAM, 1GB+256MB not sufficient?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

because you won't be able to find DDR based motherboards in ther market. now, it's DDR2.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

or just use windows XP

also, try windows 7 and check if the drivers are stable in this OS.


----------



## dreams (Jun 1, 2009)

^^I think this would be a wise decision..even I was thinking of installing Windows 7.

Let me d/l the RC and check, BTW, keep ur sugg flowing..

Edit: d/l the RC now, read in MS website tht if we hv vista already installed then we can upgrade to RC. How is this done? Can I just click on Upgrade Windows Vista and go about it?

can someone throw some light on this??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

For windows 7 to work properly, you need to do a full installation. I won't recommend upgrade over Vista.


----------



## sriramkumar (Jun 1, 2009)

I think in your computer the drivers are not loaded properly.  Moreover some old hardwares the drivers is not supported for vista.  You can visit website and download the required drivers which are supported by vista.  This will make good.  No need to upgrade anything.


----------



## pradeep4x4 (Jun 1, 2009)

Check out for the recent drivers and try to install them, that would resolve the issue.

"*downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=898&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng&strOSs=All&submit=Go%21"


----------



## dreams (Jun 2, 2009)

I installed Windows 7 RC today morning..installed my Network adapter drivers, successfully installed but unfortunately getting a APIPA..no time today morning..so gonna dig more and fix the issue.

keepin my fingers crossed again.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 2, 2009)

*I have suggestions*

Increase your Hard drive space to at least 200GB. Company to look  is Seagate. You'll get a good one for Rs 5000. 
P4 is an old one. Upgrade it to Core 2 Duo or Xeon 
You should take a DDR3 RAM
Try Windows 7


----------



## dreams (Jun 3, 2009)

same issue guys..even worser..i am nt able to get internet connection in windows 7 RC.. got my sound, but same as in vista. here is my internet issue.

i hv netgear fa311 pci adapter, d/l the drivers, installed, worked fine, no errors in dev mgr.

but i get an exclamation mark in network icon near clock, when checked ip usin ipconfig, it is givin 169.x.x.x

so assigned static ip and dns from airtel, but stil no internet, when pinged my modem, getting dest host unreachable.

so flushed dns, no change, then tried netsh winsock reset, no change, changed slot in modem, no change, changed cable no change. then disabled apipa in regsitry, now no ip is getting dsplayed.

is this a driver problem or windows problem?

how to fix it??

i am able to access my airtel wirelessly, so no issues wit ISP.

pls help out guys.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like that NIC won't work with Vista or win7.

my suggestion: Get a new NIC (D-Link or other cheapo NIC) that works with Vista or 7. It shouldn't cost more than 300 bucks.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

BTW, why can't you use onboard NIC?


----------



## dreams (Jun 3, 2009)

^^i dnt hv a onboard NIC, BTW, this NIC was working fine with vista, i had no issues wit it.


----------



## dreams (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally after some R&D and help from windows7forums, I am now able to get a IP address and accessing internet now.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2009)

can you post a troubleshooting guide??


----------



## dreams (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ I have posted it in windows7forums.. click the link below..

*windows7forums.com/windows-7-netwo...ear-fa311-v1-no-internet-rc-build-7100-a.html


----------



## dreams (Jun 6, 2009)

ok, now one of my issue is fixed with Windows 7. lets get back to the original meaning for opening this thread.
My requirements are below,
Either Windows Vista or Windows 7 should be supported.
I have learnt from creative that there is no possibility in releasing a driver for SB5.1. So, thinkin of purchasing a new 5.1 card. Advices please.
I am not into gaming a much. cos no time. Watch a lot of movies and hearing music is my all time need.

with the above requirement, what all parts should I change?

I am sure, I have to change the MOBO. Which one to go for? Whether we should go for a inbuilt VGA?

please suggest.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

dreams said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have a computer which is 5+ yrs old with the following configuration,
> 1. Intel D845GVAD2 with no AGP slot
> ...



if u playing MKV files which Bluray means the VGA is not able to access @ full potential so i would like to tell u Change the motherboard , proccy & decnt low end GPU for watching HD movies !!


----------



## dreams (Jun 6, 2009)

even with this board, I am able to play mkv files from a HDRip. But when playing from a BRRip, it freezes sometimes, need to change some settings in the player.

Anyways, I am sure, I have to change the MOB. But in a dilemma whether to change the proccy. My MOB socket is 478. According to this, I have got 2 brands of MOB. one from MSI and another from Biostar. They are, 
BIOSTAR Model	P4M900M4 Vista ready
MSI 945GCM478

Or any other suggestions?


----------



## dreams (Jun 6, 2009)

BTW, any motherboard from Gigabyte, I am confused lookin at their website, cos they are categorised accor to the chipset. which one is the best among the below,
Intel
Via
Sis
ATI


----------



## dreams (Jun 6, 2009)

suggestions plssss....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

ati is better chipset.


----------



## dreams (Jun 7, 2009)

MSI has inbuilt Intel video card - *msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1525

Biostar has S3 Chrome9 IGP - *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138079

Gigabyte has Intel, VIA, Sis and ATI. Since ATI is best, I have compared all the avail 3 models and here is the link - *www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_ComparisonSheet.aspx?ProductID=1822,1750,1836

Can some1 go thru the links and help me in finalizing?

T i A


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

dreams said:


> MSI has inbuilt Intel video card - *msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&prod_no=1525
> 
> Biostar has S3 Chrome9 IGP - *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138079
> 
> ...



Forget about one with via/Sis chipset. Pick among the other two.


----------



## dreams (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ so r u sugg me to pick Biostar or MSI? leaving Gigabyte aside.


----------



## dreams (Jun 8, 2009)

can sum1 answer my above query?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gigabyte boards are better than BIOSTAR 

Gigabyte board is best one  !!


----------



## dreams (Jun 8, 2009)

^^the reason why I am stickin to Biostar is because, it has a Via onboard graphics, PCIe x16 slot, x1 slot and 2 PCI slots. Also Realtek 6.1 sound card inbuilt.

Giga has only AGP and no PCIe slots. Also if I go for giga, which chipsets to use, VIA or SIS or ATI?

Confused guys. Enlighten me.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

for how long are you going to use the mobo. with PCIe slot, taht biostar board definitely looks interesting but that VIA chipset sucks when it comes to drivers and compatibility.

My pick would be 945GCM478

Intel chipset, GMA 950 onboard graphics chip
PCIe
7.1 channel audio
gigabit lan


----------



## dreams (Jun 8, 2009)

the reason y I was behind biostar is due to VIA graphics. my lappy has the same, and win 7 gets the drivers easily. Also heard tht intel graphics are no gud. Wil the GMA 950 support Win 7?


----------



## dreams (Aug 3, 2009)

reviving this thread again..cos need to definitely upgrade my mobo with this months salary.

advices please.


----------

